# Beethoven - Moonlight sonata:Classic in the house feat. Yobi



## Yobi (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello guys, here you can check my modern musical view for Beethoven - Moonlight sonata. I hope you will give opinions for this music production. Enjoy : -)


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Dont know if i like it. But nice production though! Guess you could clean up some of the pads with a EQ. Some of them contained a little to much lower frequencies.


----------



## Yobi (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you for the advices  I've decided to put in the middle of the track a different story which is based on my musical influences from movie scores.


----------

